# Ultrasonic Cleaner



## thomas72 (Jan 10, 2010)

Harbor Freight had the 11.5x6x4 inch one on sale so I picked it up for $48.00 and it works great. I had an old carb that had a stopped up idle circuit sitting on the shelf. I did not want to pull welsh plugs so I stuck it in the ultrasonic cleaner and what a difference. It cleaned all the passages without removing a singe welsh plug. I cleaned a lawn mower carb as well and it made the entire carb look new. I am using Awesome as a cleaning solution in aid to the ultrasonic effect. If it were not for Lakeside I would not have thought about trying one.


----------



## teacherman (Jan 10, 2010)

I bought one on ebay the other day, after seeing THALL's thread on using his to clean a NLA carb prior to rebuilding it.


----------



## nanuk (Feb 7, 2010)

*how long does it usually take?*

or how long do you leave 'em in there?


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Feb 7, 2010)

I got one from Harbor Fright last year, I use it in the shop 6 days a week, at least an hour a day and the thing is still working perfect. I mix about 4-6 oz. of Purple Power cleaner from Wal-Mart, and usually leave the parts in for about a half hour.
It works miracles on generator, and snow blower carbs that have been varnished up.


----------



## nanuk (Feb 7, 2010)

*I think I might get one.. multiple uses!*



BloodOnTheIce said:


> I mix about 4-6 oz. of Purple Power cleaner from Wal-Mart,
> 
> and usually leave the parts in for about a half hour.
> 
> ...



Great info. 

now... do you have it heated?


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Feb 7, 2010)

nanuk said:


> Great info.
> 
> now... do you have it heated?



It's not a heated one but after running for a half hour or more, it warms the water a pretty decent amount.


----------



## nanuk (Feb 7, 2010)

*Thanks for that!*

thanks BOTI...

I've read somewhere the heated liquid helps.... but I've never heard any one say it does not work when cold!

Purple Cleaner and water.... seems safe enough!


----------



## jimbo1490 (Feb 7, 2010)

An ultrasonic cleaner tip:

Many of the 'el cheapo' US cleaners are really intended for jewelry and the like, using soapy water or other detergent base cleaners. To that end, some parts of these US cleaners don't tolerate strong solvent AT ALL (the HF unit's basket will melt COMPLETELY  ). The thing is, it can be very handy to be able to use Gumout or other solvent when cleaning (especially) carb parts.

What to do?

Here's how you do it:

Get a small glass jar, like a baby food jar, and put your parts and strong solvent in it and close the lid tightly. Put it in the US cleaner and then add water to the mark and hit the 'on' button. The glass will transmit the US energy perfectly as if it weren't even there! This trick only works with a glass container.

Jimbo


----------



## nanuk (Feb 7, 2010)

jimbo1490 said:


> An ultrasonic cleaner tip:
> Get a small glass jar, like a baby food jar, and put your parts and strong solvent in it and close the lid tightly. Put it in the US cleaner and then add water to the mark and hit the 'on' button. The glass will transmit the US energy perfectly as if it weren't even there! This trick only works with a glass container.
> 
> Jimbo



great tip!

rep sent


----------



## parrisw (Feb 7, 2010)

jimbo1490 said:


> An ultrasonic cleaner tip:
> 
> Many of the 'el cheapo' US cleaners are really intended for jewelry and the like, using soapy water or other detergent base cleaners. To that end, some parts of these US cleaners don't tolerate strong solvent AT ALL (the HF unit's basket will melt COMPLETELY  ). The thing is, it can be very handy to be able to use Gumout or other solvent when cleaning (especially) carb parts.
> 
> ...



I do that all the time, I use a coffee pot.


----------



## biggenius29 (Feb 7, 2010)

nanuk said:


> \Purple Cleaner and water.... seems safe enough!



Dont use it straight though. I saw the results of straight Purple Cleaner and a carb. I dont think that carb will run a saw anymore:jawdrop:


----------



## Old51AVE (Feb 7, 2010)

Just like when you get a medical ultrasound, they use that jelly, which acts as a 'couplant', is the same thing the water is doing in this case, which, as Nanuk mentioned, is an excellent tip and rep worthy!

Old51AVE :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Streblerm (Feb 8, 2010)

Here's a link to a homemade parts cleaner made on the cheap:

http://www.cb1100f.net/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=53641&highlight=ultrasonic

Its the fifth post from the top.


----------



## teacherman (Feb 8, 2010)

Streblerm said:


> Here's a link to a homemade parts cleaner made on the cheap:
> 
> http://www.cb1100f.net/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=53641&highlight=ultrasonic
> 
> Its the fifth post from the top.



That is an interesting setup. It should be posted on thereifixedit.com.

I have a question: I use a pretty dilute solution of Tide®. Works OK on saw carbs. Does any one know if I can use it for painted parts?


----------



## Paul001 (Feb 8, 2010)

My last Harbor Frt. ultra sonic lasted almost 2 years. Just bought another and made sure to get the extended warranty. For commerical use, and as much as I use it, $70 for a years worth of use is pretty dang good. I have used some of the better units, and honestly would prefer them (alot more power) but hard to justify to expense.

Heated version was under $70. It runs, like Bloods, 5 days a week and an hour or two each day. I just use straight mineral spirits.

The heated option is great, kicks up to 180 or so. I've been very impressed at some of the carbs/parts I've been able to recover.

As for how long? I've let a few soak in the heated mineral spirits for an hour or more while blasting it for 3 minutes every now and then. With all the gaskets removed, not really much damage you could do by letting it soak longer.


----------



## parrisw (Feb 8, 2010)

Streblerm said:


> Here's a link to a homemade parts cleaner made on the cheap:
> 
> http://www.cb1100f.net/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=53641&highlight=ultrasonic
> 
> Its the fifth post from the top.



I made one like that a little while ago and posted it here, people didn't think much of it. I found it didn't work all that well, it'll be good for cleaning parts that's about it. Nothing like an Ultrasonic cleaner.


----------



## Streblerm (Feb 8, 2010)

teacherman said:


> That is an interesting setup. It should be posted on thereifixedit.com.
> 
> I have a question: I use a pretty dilute solution of Tide®. Works OK on saw carbs. Does any one know if I can use it for painted parts?




If you are talking laundry detergent, I can't imagine it would cause a problem. I've used it for car wash soap in the past.


----------



## kevlar (Feb 8, 2010)

Streblerm said:


> If you are talking laundry detergent, I can't imagine it would cause a problem. I've used it for car wash soap in the past.



buddy don't ever wash the car with laundry soap! you will destroy the finish!


----------



## Stihlman441 (Feb 8, 2010)

I use one clean my chains,water and a bit of detergent works great.


----------



## teacherman (Feb 8, 2010)

kevlar said:


> buddy don't ever wash the car with laundry soap! you will destroy the finish!



I would tend to agree, though Palmolive may be OK.


----------



## teacherman (Feb 8, 2010)

I guess what I am concerned about is if there is a bit of peeling paint on, say, a Stihl bar cover, and the bubbles might get under there and break more paint loose. I have one that is all boogered up that I might try and see what it does. Will report back.


----------



## stipes (Feb 8, 2010)

*Tide....*



teacherman said:


> I would tend to agree, though Palmolive may be OK.



I worked at a Texaco station here in Richmond Ky in my high school days,,and we always washed cars,,that is all we ever used,,and never harmed a finish back then,,but now days with clear coats............


----------



## nanuk (Feb 8, 2010)

*Liquid vs granular*



kevlar said:


> buddy don't ever wash the car with laundry soap! you will destroy the finish!



I think granular could cause an issue, but liquid should be safe.

is there something about the liquid tide that's an issue?
I've used it lots for washing my '91 toyota truck, and saw parts in the sink..... never noticed a problem.


----------



## nanuk (Feb 8, 2010)

*but not for Carbs?*



parrisw said:


> I found it didn't work all that well, it'll be good for cleaning parts that's about it.



Yours was a sander adaptation also?

OK for general parts but fine parts not so good???


----------



## stipes (Feb 8, 2010)

*I use..*people flame me if I'm wrong using this**



nanuk said:


> Yours was a sander adaptation also?
> 
> OK for general parts but fine parts not so good???



I love using Dawn...It strips the oil and varnish off and dont harm any paint....I always had great luck using it .....


----------



## parrisw (Feb 8, 2010)

nanuk said:


> Yours was a sander adaptation also?
> 
> OK for general parts but fine parts not so good???



Yes that's what I found, I never tried carbs though. The thing is its not even close to a Ultrasonic cleaner. Do you know how an Ultrasonic cleaner works? Now compare that to a vibrating sander strapped to a bucket.


----------



## roncoinc (Feb 8, 2010)

parrisw said:


> Yes that's what I found, I never tried carbs though. The thing is its not even close to a Ultrasonic cleaner. Do you know how an Ultrasonic cleaner works? Now compare that to a vibrating sander strapped to a bucket.



SOUND waves,,,put your carb in a glass mason jar with cleaner and close the lid tight...give it to the kid next door with that anoying little car with the big speakers that shakes the houses as he drives by and send him out for a pizza...
carb cleaned !!


----------



## Sprintcar (Feb 8, 2010)

roncoinc said:


> SOUND waves,,,put your carb in a glass mason jar with cleaner and close the lid tight...give it to the kid next door with that anoying little car with the big speakers that shakes the houses as he drives by and send him out for a pizza...
> carb cleaned !!



LMAO!

Most speed shops have different USC's. From the el cheapos to the $750 dollar versions. We use the USC's to clean carb parts, and of course, sprint car motors injector nozzles. We use mineral sprits heated for about ten minutes, blast em with 120 psi air, good to go.

:hmm3grin2orange:

:yourock:


----------



## jimbo1490 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ultrasonic energy is very powerful wierd stuff. At the microscopic level, the 'crests' of these waves cause minuscule amounts of water to flash instantly into water vapor. Then this is immediately followed by a 'trough' which causes those tiny vapor bubbles to instantly collapse back into liquid again. This collapsing is just like a tiny explosion. 

It seems unbelievable that this could transmit much energy, but it does. Remember all the trouble Ford had a few years back with the 7.3 diesel engines? It turn out the cause was that the engine was making ultrasonic energy from diesel knock under certain conditions. This energy in the coolant was boring holes in the cylinder block right through the iron cylinder liners! Powerful wierd stuff!

Jimbo


----------



## teacherman (Feb 8, 2010)

jimbo1490 said:


> Ultrasonic energy is very powerful wierd stuff. At the microscopic level, the 'crests' of these waves cause minuscule amounts of water to flash instantly into water vapor. Then this is immediately followed by a 'trough' which causes those tiny vapor bubbles to instantly collapse back into liquid again. This collapsing is just like a tiny explosion.
> 
> It seems unbelievable that this could transmit much energy, but it does. Remember all the trouble Ford had a few years back with the 7.3 diesel engines? It turn out the cause was that the engine was making ultrasonic energy from diesel knock under certain conditions. This energy in the coolant was boring holes in the cylinder block right through the iron cylinder liners! Powerful wierd stuff!
> 
> Jimbo



Totally bizarre! I try to stay at least three feet away from mine when it is running. Don't want little explosions in my coolant............


----------



## parrisw (Feb 8, 2010)

Ya mine actually hurts me ears if I'm too close. 

Ford uses an additive in their coolant to stop the cavitation causing holes in the liners.


----------



## Arrowhead (Feb 8, 2010)

I have to get one! For those of you that have used them, what do you recommend. Naturally I would like to stay as cheap as possible. I do want a heated one though.


----------



## parrisw (Feb 8, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> I have to get one! For those of you that have used them, what do you recommend. Naturally I would like to stay as cheap as possible. I do want a heated one though.



I got mine on ebay. big enough you could do case halve's if you wish. Its heated, but lately I've not used the heating function, it actually heats quite well, just from the sonic action.

This is pretty similar to mine. same size.

http://cgi.ebay.ca/NEW-6-5-LITER-ULTRASONIC-CLEANER-COMMERCIAL-SERIES_W0QQitemZ120526108150QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item1c0fea75f6


----------



## Paul001 (Feb 9, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> I have to get one! For those of you that have used them, what do you recommend. Naturally I would like to stay as cheap as possible. I do want a heated one though.



As much as I dislike Harbor Freight crap, the ultra sonic cleaner I've picked up from them (twice) is a hell of a deal.

$70 plus $11 for one year replacement insurance. Used in commerical application 5 days a week x 1 plus hour a day x 52 weeks...far more than most will see in a lifetime.

Last one lasted around 2 years.

http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_200365419_200365419 

Is the unit I'd prefer, but hard to justify the price, for now.

Edit to add, the unit Parris posted above is a far better unit.


----------



## THALL10326 (Feb 9, 2010)

*speaking of ultra sonic cleaners*

Here's a carb I removed off a BR420 blower that has been sitting for a very long time. Look closely at the fuel inlet screen. Its packed with what looks like white gooey slime. The unit would not even start, not getting any fuel at all. 







Here is the same carb after 30 minutes in the sonic cleaner. Slime all gone.


----------



## THALL10326 (Feb 9, 2010)

Anyone got any idea what that white looking slime is? I'll give you a hint, people charge with it everyday...


----------



## 04ultra (Feb 9, 2010)

THALL10326 said:


> Here's a carb I removed off a BR420 blower that has been sitting for a very long time. Look closely at the fuel inlet screen. Its packed with what looks like white gooey slime. The unit would not even start, not getting any fuel at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Try using cleaner in that thing .......That carb is stihl dirty .....





.


----------



## THALL10326 (Feb 9, 2010)

04ultra said:


> Try using cleaner in that thing .......That carb is stihl dirty .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



True but the disolved plastic from some old gas can is gone. That carb is a easy fix. I tossed it back in the cleaner just to get it pretty, the problem with it is already resolved. Those cleaners work good.....


----------



## 04ultra (Feb 9, 2010)

THALL10326 said:


> True but the disolved plastic from some old gas can is gone. That carb is a easy fix. I tossed it back in the cleaner just to get it pretty, the problem with it is already resolved. Those cleaners work good.....



I've been using mine for 4 years and with great results


----------



## THALL10326 (Feb 9, 2010)

04ultra said:


> I've been using mine for 4 years and with great results



I haven't put a bunch through it yet but so far I'm batting a 1000. Any other time I would had tossed a new carb on the blower but now that I can really clean the things they are worth trying to repair...


----------



## THALL10326 (Feb 9, 2010)

She's purring like a kitten again. Another plus for the cleaner.....


----------



## Paul001 (Feb 9, 2010)

THALL10326 said:


> She's purring like a kitten again. Another plus for the cleaner.....



Tom,

Try running some mineral spirits in that unit. Since switching over, I've been very pleased. Other than 020/200 carbs, I have't had a failure in sometime now.


----------



## THALL10326 (Feb 9, 2010)

Paul001 said:


> Tom,
> 
> Try running some mineral spirits in that unit. Since switching over, I've been very pleased. Other than 020/200 carbs, I have't had a failure in sometime now.



Will do. Right now I just got water in it. Its cooking at 180 degrees. So far so good but I have been wanting to add some kind of safe cleaner in it. I'll give your idea a shot....


----------



## teacherman (Feb 9, 2010)

*Safe temperature?*

Is there a risk associated with heating up the mineral spirits and cavitating it?

As in a risk of one's shop and environs going "BOOM!"?


----------



## Paul001 (Feb 9, 2010)

teacherman said:


> Is there a risk associated with heating up the mineral spirits and cavitating it?
> 
> As in a risk of one's shop and environs going "BOOM!"?



I'm sure there is a risk, no clue what the flash point of mineral spirits is, but so far, haven't found it


----------



## nanuk (Feb 9, 2010)

*do USC mist out like US humidifiers?*

could you just plug the outlet, drop the carb in the tank and turn on the humidifier?


----------



## teacherman (Feb 9, 2010)

*Stinky mist*

I filled it with mineral spirits this morning before I left for work, set it at 105˚ and twenty minutes with a muffler in it. I got home to a smelly house. Apparently the heater stays on until the unit is manually shut off. Some of it did cook off just a bit. Mineral spirits did little for the carbon that was remaining, instead it may have cooked it on more. I like Tide® better at this point.

I may try soaking the muff in fresh motor oil, as suggested by Scottr. The detergent in motor oil is supposed to dissolve carbon deposits. Worth a try, definitely.


----------



## davec (Feb 10, 2010)

teacherman said:


> I filled it with mineral spirits this morning before I left for work, set it at 105˚ and twenty minutes with a muffler in it. I got home to a smelly house. Apparently the heater stays on until the unit is manually shut off. Some of it did cook off just a bit. Mineral spirits did little for the carbon that was remaining, instead it may have cooked it on more. I like Tide® better at this point.
> 
> I may try soaking the muff in fresh motor oil, as suggested by Scottr. The detergent in motor oil is supposed to dissolve carbon deposits. Worth a try, definitely.



Could try Seafoam too. It's supposed to clean off carbon deposits in engines. Seems to get good reviews.


----------



## teacherman (Feb 10, 2010)

davec said:


> Could try Seafoam too. It's supposed to clean off carbon deposits in engines. Seems to get good reviews.



I think I have a can of that lying around, actually. Good idea.


----------



## parrisw (Feb 10, 2010)

davec said:


> Could try Seafoam too. It's supposed to clean off carbon deposits in engines. Seems to get good reviews.



Hmm, good idea. I wonder if you could cut it with anything? Since a little can wont fill up the tank?


----------



## Brian VT (Feb 10, 2010)

I think carbon deposits are best removed with heat (torch).
I heat my motorcycle pipe to cherry red with mapp gas and the carbon pretty much falls or brushes off after that.


----------



## nanuk (Feb 10, 2010)

*ATF Dextron III?*



teacherman said:


> I filled it with mineral spirits this morning before I left for work, set it at 105˚ and twenty minutes with a muffler in it. I got home to a smelly house. Apparently the heater stays on until the unit is manually shut off. Some of it did cook off just a bit. Mineral spirits did little for the carbon that was remaining, instead it may have cooked it on more. I like Tide® better at this point.
> 
> I may try soaking the muff in fresh motor oil, as suggested by Scottr. The detergent in motor oil is supposed to dissolve carbon deposits. Worth a try, definitely.



red atf should work also.. lots of cleaning ability in that stuff, one of the ingredients in MilSpec rifle cleaner.


----------



## oneoldbanjo (Feb 10, 2010)

davec said:


> Could try Seafoam too. It's supposed to clean off carbon deposits in engines. Seems to get good reviews.



I have not tried Seafoam but did try Kroil - which is a very similar product to SeaFoam and is supposed to be able to clean up carbon and unstick rings in a running engine. I tried cleaning the carbon from a muffler screen and it didn't do a thing. I let it soak for weeks and ran the Ultrasonic cleaner a long time, and the carbon was just as thick and hard as when I began. Then I tried some spray on oven cleaner.....nothing. Finally I used the tried and true method of a propane torch and it worked fine.

I use Purple Power or Super Clean in my Ultra Sonic and it works fine. I tried some acetone once (outdoors) and it just started to dissolve the plastic cover.


----------



## teacherman (Feb 10, 2010)

Brian VT said:


> I think carbon deposits are best removed with heat (torch).
> I heat my motorcycle pipe to cherry red with mapp gas and the carbon pretty much falls or brushes off after that.



What would that do to a piston or the exhaust port of a cylinder?


----------



## oneoldbanjo (Feb 10, 2010)

teacherman said:


> What would that do to a piston or the exhaust port of a cylinder?



I usually just wire brush the carbon off the tops of pistons and exhaust ports. A blast cabinet can be used with crushed Walnut Shells if you don't want to "violate" the aluminum surface......Glass beads will also work but they do alter the aluminum and leave a porous surface behind.


----------



## Brian VT (Feb 10, 2010)

teacherman said:


> What would that do to a piston or the exhaust port of a cylinder?


Sorry, I was suggesting it for the muffler. It may be okay for the P/C, but I wouldn't try it.
I should have quoted the post I was referring to:


teacherman said:


> I may try soaking the muff in fresh motor oil, as suggested by Scottr. The detergent in motor oil is supposed to dissolve carbon deposits.


----------



## volks-man (Feb 10, 2010)

teacherman said:


> I filled it with mineral spirits this morning before I left for work, set it at 105˚ and twenty minutes with a muffler in it. I got home to a smelly house. Apparently the heater stays on until the unit is manually shut off. Some of it did cook off just a bit. Mineral spirits did little for the carbon that was remaining, instead it may have cooked it on more. I like Tide® better at this point.
> 
> I may try soaking the muff in fresh motor oil, as suggested by Scottr. The detergent in motor oil is supposed to dissolve carbon deposits. Worth a try, definitely.



hey teach,

lakeside used to preach about the carbon removing abilities of stihl hp ultra, as it was designed to keep the 4-mix trimmers from carboning up the valves.

i'd dump some of that on carbon and let it stand a day or two......
can't hurt.


----------



## THALL10326 (Feb 10, 2010)

volks-man said:


> hey teach,
> 
> lakeside used to preach about the carbon removing abilities of stihl hp ultra, as it was designed to keep the 4-mix trimmers from carboning up the valves.
> 
> ...



They have a de-carbonizer in a bottle. Pull the spark plug, raise the piston, fill the top of the cylinder with it and let it set over nite. In the morning dump it out and fire up the engine. You will see the disolved carbon being blown out the muffler. Stuff works pretty good but smells awful, yuk!!


----------



## matt9923 (Feb 10, 2010)

parrisw said:


> Hmm, good idea. I wonder if you could cut it with anything? Since a little can wont fill up the tank?



at $10 a can id hope you could. 



THALL10326 said:


> They have a de-carbonizer in a bottle. Pull the spark plug, raise the piston, fill the top of the cylinder with it and let it set over nite. In the morning dump it out and fire up the engine. You will see the disolved carbon being blown out the muffler. Stuff works pretty good but smells awful, yuk!!



whats it called? seafoam?


----------



## THALL10326 (Feb 10, 2010)

matt9923 said:


> at $10 a can id hope you could.
> 
> 
> 
> whats it called? seafoam?



Nope. Comes in a small black bottle, called De-Carbonizer. It works but man it stinks..........


----------



## Paul001 (Feb 10, 2010)

THALL10326 said:


> Nope. Comes in a small black bottle, called De-Carbonizer. It works but man it stinks..........



Yes it does. If you want to use Ultra to clean out a saw, use it as a mix. Combination of heat and Ultra will make those internals shine.

I use the Ultra Sonic Cleaner for carbs, hence the use of mineral spirits. If I have a piston in hand, it goes into the parts washer and gets a scrubbing with a brass brush. Mufflers, torch.

I've used the Stihl De-carbonizer and it works. But if the unit runs, just run a tank or two of Ultra mixed and then clean the exhaust screen...you'll be amazed a the black gunk that come rolling out.


----------



## teacherman (Feb 10, 2010)

*I know!*

I know! I will just mix up some Ultra mix at, say, 25:1, and dump that in the ultrasound cleaner, and set it at 175˚ F. Whattaya think of that one? I bet the fire marshal will love that...............:greenchainsaw:


Actually it may work pretty well. Maybe dump a couple bottles of ultra oil into a can of coleman fuel and keep it for the US cleaner. To be used outside only....


----------



## Stihldoc (Feb 10, 2010)

I bought an Omegasonics ultrasonic unit 2 years ago and have only nice things to say about the unit and its results. A friend who is a clockmaker has 7 of these cleaners with progressively cleaner solvent so parts are cleaned in one, then another, etc until they are in virtually pure solvent. This level of cleaning is nescessary for watches & clocks, but not for carburetors. Don has been using his Omegasonics units daily for 7-8 years and has had only 1 failure- and the company replaced that unit even though it was out of warranty. That's what made me choose this brand. These aren't cheapies-they're about as high end as they come. I started off using Simple Green diluted about 25:1 and liked how shiny the carbs came ot, but the really nasty accumulated varnish remained in many areas. I then switched to an ammonia based solution that clockmakers and jewelers use. I run my cleaner at 135 degrees F. All the ammonia solution did was make my eyes water- it 5was awful to be around. So much for that idea. The ammonia cleaner was quickly tossed. I then tried Gunk- the stuff that comes in the gallon can with the little wire basket. I have had the best success with this solution. Here in DC, we've had 3 huge snowstorms and customers are dragging snowblowers out of their sheds that have had gas left in them since Reagan was in office. Needless to say, these carburetors look like they're full of green jello. 20-30 minutes soaking, then 12 minutes with the sound on makes them run like new. I do not use this Gunk solution on carburetors with check valves- my friends at Stihl say this can ruin the valves. I probably overhaul 15-20 carburetors per week and have yet to replace one since I bought the ultrasonic cleaner. Money well spent. I overhaul about 3 or 4 saw carburetors each week and use the Gunk solution sparingly- just short dunks hoping I don't damage a check valve. So far, so good. One thing you have to be careful about is leaving carbs soaking for more than an hour- the steel parts turn grey. This can be prevented by separating the steel and aluminum parts, but this is a cosmetic issue, it doesn't affect the carb's performance. I have yet to find a cleaning solution that works well for all carbs with all types of cleaning needs, but I'm happy with what I've discovered thus far.


----------



## THALL10326 (Feb 10, 2010)

Stihldoc said:


> I bought an Omegasonics ultrasonic unit 2 years ago and have only nice things to say about the unit and its results. A friend who is a clockmaker has 7 of these cleaners with progressively cleaner solvent so parts are cleaned in one, then another, etc until they are in virtually pure solvent. This level of cleaning is nescessary for watches & clocks, but not for carburetors. Don has been using his Omegasonics units daily for 7-8 years and has had only 1 failure- and the company replaced that unit even though it was out of warranty. That's what made me choose this brand. These aren't cheapies-they're about as high end as they come. I started off using Simple Green diluted about 25:1 and liked how shiny the carbs came ot, but the really nasty accumulated varnish remained in many areas. I then switched to an ammonia based solution that clockmakers and jewelers use. I run my cleaner at 135 degrees F. All the ammonia solution did was make my eyes water- it 5was awful to be around. So much for that idea. The ammonia cleaner was quickly tossed. I then tried Gunk- the stuff that comes in the gallon can with the little wire basket. I have had the best success with this solution. Here in DC, we've had 3 huge snowstorms and customers are dragging snowblowers out of their sheds that have had gas left in them since Reagan was in office. Needless to say, these carburetors look like they're full of green jello. 20-30 minutes soaking, then 12 minutes with the sound on makes them run like new. I do not use this Gunk solution on carburetors with check valves- my friends at Stihl say this can ruin the valves. I probably overhaul 15-20 carburetors per week and have yet to replace one since I bought the ultrasonic cleaner. Money well spent. I overhaul about 3 or 4 saw carburetors each week and use the Gunk solution sparingly- just short dunks hoping I don't damage a check valve. So far, so good. One thing you have to be careful about is leaving carbs soaking for more than an hour- the steel parts turn grey. This can be prevented by separating the steel and aluminum parts, but this is a cosmetic issue, it doesn't affect the carb's performance. I have yet to find a cleaning solution that works well for all carbs with all types of cleaning needs, but I'm happy with what I've discovered thus far.



Hey didn't I see you last week at the meeting, yeah I did. Pretty good meeting huh. I was tickled they used some pics I sent them. Are you coming to the sales meeting in Manassass this coming Monday???


----------



## 7oaks (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey StihlDoc...

Where do you work out of in NVA? I'm in Springfield and would stop by and shoot the breeze and maybe have some work for you...


----------



## Stihldoc (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey Tommy- Kevin & Don gave you some well-deserved credit at the Stihl school. Glad to see you replaced your Kodak Brownie box camera with a digital one- we were beginning to wonder about you. Have you gotten sick of the snow yet, we've gotten another 14" today to leave us with about 40" on the ground. I didn't go to the marketing meeting because I'm pecker-deep in broken snowblowers right now. 
7Oaks- I'm a moblie service tech based in Vienna- I work from my house. I can be reached by email: [email protected], or on the cell at 703-402-4516. Hope to talk/see all y'all soon.


----------



## THALL10326 (Feb 10, 2010)

Stihldoc said:


> Hey Tommy- Kevin & Don gave you some well-deserved credit at the Stihl school. Glad to see you replaced your Kodak Brownie box camera with a digital one- we were beginning to wonder about you. Have you gotten sick of the snow yet, we've gotten another 14" today to leave us with about 40" on the ground. I didn't go to the marketing meeting because I'm pecker-deep in broken snowblowers right now.
> 7Oaks- I'm a moblie service tech based in Vienna- I work from my house. I can be reached by email: [email protected], or on the cell at 703-402-4516. Hope to talk/see all y'all soon.



I was kinda surprised when Kevin told me your gonna be the star of the show today. I had no idea what he was talking about. I send those guys all sorts of photo's of things I see at work. I'm glad they are using them in the schools.

The driveway is drifted in completely here. They called me this morning and said stay home. In the morning I will call them and say I'm staying home. Its blows back in as fast as you shovel it out, grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. Spring can't come fast enough!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## poorboypaul (Feb 10, 2010)

*parts cleaner*



Streblerm said:


> Here's a link to a homemade parts cleaner made on the cheap:
> 
> http://www.cb1100f.net/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=53641&highlight=ultrasonic
> 
> Its the fifth post from the top.



how do you do the wiring for your cleaner? how does it work?


----------



## matt9923 (Feb 10, 2010)

THALL10326 said:


> I was kinda surprised when Kevin told me your gonna be the star of the show today. I had no idea what he was talking about. I send those guys all sorts of photo's of things I see at work. I'm glad they are using them in the schools.
> 
> The driveway is drifted in completely here. They called me this morning and said stay home. In the morning I will call them and say I'm staying home. Its blows back in as fast as you shovel it out, grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. Spring can't come fast enough!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



you better off staying home, don't need no snow in the doo and you're :censored:... i mean.... 2 wheel drive truck aint made for no snow. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## THALL10326 (Feb 10, 2010)

matt9923 said:


> you better off staying home, don't need no snow in the doo and you're :censored:... i mean.... 2 wheel drive truck aint made for no snow. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



You got that right. The truck hasn't moved. My car is front wheel drive, it does pretty good but its not going through 4 foot drifts. We're getting 40-50mph winds as I type this. Snow is blowing everywhere. Home is where I shall be tomorrow. Hell if I get bored I'll grab the pencil grinder and butcher me a chainsaw.......


----------



## parrisw (Feb 10, 2010)

Yep the ultrasonic works wonders on carbs. I rebuilt one once without using it and grrrrrrr, ran like crap!! Tossed it in the ultrasonic and what do ya know, runs good now!! I still pull welch plugs though.


----------



## matt9923 (Feb 10, 2010)

THALL10326 said:


> You got that right. The truck hasn't moved. My car is front wheel drive, it does pretty good but its not going through 4 foot drifts. We're getting 40-50mph winds as I type this. Snow is blowing everywhere. Home is where I shall be tomorrow. Hell if I get bored I'll grab the pencil grinder and butcher me a chainsaw.......



Wish it were doing that here, we got 1" today, plow didn't get much use....


----------



## flimflam (Feb 10, 2010)

Stihldoc said:


> I bought an Omegasonics ultrasonic unit 2 years ago and have only nice things to say about the unit and its results.



Omegasonics is the company that was recommended to us to buy for ultrasonic. I want to know why! I asked this before but nobody responded. The omegasonics cheapest unit is about a grand for a table top! If guys like Paul and a bunch of others are using POS harbor freight 75 dollar units every day for 2 years at a time, what is the justification of buying an omegasonics? Is it just built better or does it perform better too? If only just built better then it doesn't seem to be of much value if you can get a POS unit to run for 2 years hard labor. Their floor models are upwards of 10+ grand :jawdrop:


----------



## Paul001 (Feb 11, 2010)

flimflam said:


> Omegasonics is the company that was recommended to us to buy for ultrasonic. I want to know why! I asked this before but nobody responded. The omegasonics cheapest unit is about a grand for a table top! If guys like Paul and a bunch of others are using POS harbor freight 75 dollar units every day for 2 years at a time, what is the justification of buying an omegasonics? Is it just built better or does it perform better too? If only just built better then it doesn't seem to be of much value if you can get a POS unit to run for 2 years hard labor. Their floor models are upwards of 10+ grand :jawdrop:



The better units have alot more power. Honestly, if the shop was buying it or I was using the unit at home (alot) I'd spend the money. But for me to buy the unit, to have the dog snot worked out of it at the shop, naw...


----------



## davec (Feb 12, 2010)

matt9923 said:


> at $10 a can id hope you could.
> 
> 
> 
> whats it called? seafoam?



No no no! It's _*Steahlfoam *_:greenchainsaw:


----------



## THALL10326 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Seeing is believing*

Here's a pic I just took of the water in the sonic cleaner after doing a few carbs in it. Nasty stuff coming out of those carbs..







For what its worth if your into rebuilding carbs these ultra sonic cleaners are worth having...


----------



## belgian (Feb 13, 2010)

I have rebuilt a lot of oldie carbs in the past 5 years but rarely find a carb with gunk or oil residues to the point it needs to be cleaned in a US cleaner.

Some carb cleaning spray mostly fits the bill.

However, bone hard diaphragms are very common.

Looking at Thall's UC bath, leads me to conclude that the quality of fuel in the US must be something else than over here, and not very clean. No wonder we don't need to mod our saws to get some work done...


----------



## thomas72 (Feb 13, 2010)

I got where I do not buy any carb cleaner any more. I just throw all of the bits and pieces in the ultra sonic cleaners and work on something else. I cleaned about a dozen carbs so far. I am using an Awesome and water solution still with good results.


----------



## matt9923 (Feb 13, 2010)

THALL10326 said:


> Here's a pic I just took of the water in the sonic cleaner after doing a few carbs in it. Nasty stuff coming out of those carbs..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you just use straight water correct?


----------



## THALL10326 (Feb 13, 2010)

belgian said:


> I have rebuilt a lot of oldie carbs in the past 5 years but rarely find a carb with gunk or oil residues to the point it needs to be cleaned in a US cleaner.
> 
> Some carb cleaning spray mostly fits the bill.
> 
> ...



You'd be surprized whats in those carbs you rebuilt Belgian. My brother stopped by today with his carb off his snowthrower. He's been cleaning it for days by soaking, spray carb cleaner and lord knows what else. The machine still wouldn't run right. He brought it by today for a dunk in carb bath. We took it apart and it looked spotless. After cooking and buzzing in the cleaner for 30 minutes you would not believe the garbage that floated to the top. He couldn't beleive it. That thing looks spotless but it had old foul fuel built up in it somewhere. The whole shop started smelling like old fuel. He left a happy camper but whether it cures his problem I won't know untill tomorrow.

Also you low life, good for nothing scroundrel you, how dare you send me of all things a Husqvarna calendar. The nerve of you, grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. Ole Hoss says here, Belgian sent you something and laff his butt off. Shames on ya. Was a nice calendar I must admit. I got it hanging in the back corner of the back room behind a bunch of Stihl boxes down near the floor,LOLOLOL

Messing with ya, nice calendar,


----------



## volks-man (Feb 13, 2010)

THALL10326 said:


> Here's a pic I just took of the water in the sonic cleaner after doing a few carbs in it. Nasty stuff coming out of those carbs..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i would love to see that very same carb, after it was cleaned, reinstalled and run, sprayed off with carb cleaner and dropped back in to the cleaner with new water.

betcha the water will look just like it does in your pic from the first time.

i betcha.


----------



## Paul001 (Feb 13, 2010)

THALL10326 said:


> You'd be surprized whats in those carbs you rebuilt Belgian. My brother stopped by today with his carb off his snowthrower. He's been cleaning it for days by soaking, spray carb cleaner and lord knows what else. The machine still wouldn't run right. He brought it by today for a dunk in carb bath. We took it apart and it looked spotless. After cooking and buzzing in the cleaner for 30 minutes you would not believe the garbage that floated to the top. He couldn't beleive it. That thing looks spotless but it had old foul fuel built up in it somewhere. The whole shop started smelling like old fuel. He left a happy camper but whether it cures his problem I won't know untill tomorrow.
> 
> Also you low life, good for nothing scroundrel you, how dare you send me of all things a Husqvarna calendar. The nerve of you, grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. Ole Hoss says here, Belgian sent you something and laff his butt off. Shames on ya. Was a nice calendar I must admit. I got it hanging in the back corner of the back room behind a bunch of Stihl boxes down near the floor,LOLOLOL
> 
> Messing with ya, nice calendar,



Bet it's better than the bi-sexual Stihl calander they put out this year. Someone slipping back at HQ...


----------



## flimflam (Feb 13, 2010)

Paul001 said:


> Bet it's better than the bi-sexual Stihl calander they put out this year. Someone slipping back at HQ...



they get worse every year. at least the december chick is cute. some of these girls look like boys and vampire-ish with their pale skin. better than looking at husky's mountain pics.

they need to get girls that look like this. sweaty, skimpy, trashing looking american broads.


----------



## parrisw (Feb 13, 2010)

THALL10326 said:


> Here's a pic I just took of the water in the sonic cleaner after doing a few carbs in it. Nasty stuff coming out of those carbs..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You just use water?? That looks like you just barfed in it!!!


----------



## nanuk (Feb 14, 2010)

parrisw said:


> You just use water?? That looks like you just barfed in it!!!



Heh... prolly from the "ol' gas smell" in the shop after the snowthrower carb clean!


----------



## belgian (Feb 14, 2010)

THALL10326 said:


> Also you low life, good for nothing scroundrel you, how dare you send me of all things a Husqvarna calendar. The nerve of you, grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. Ole Hoss says here, Belgian sent you something and laff his butt off. Shames on ya. Was a nice calendar I must admit. I got it hanging in the back corner of the back room behind a bunch of Stihl boxes down near the floor,LOLOLOL
> 
> Messing with ya, nice calendar,




Hahahaha....I knew that this calendar would tickle your fancy...LOLOL. There was no shred of doubt in my mind that it would end up in the far corner of your fine Stihl establishment....The Stihl calendar always ends up on the wall in my shop. I have to agree that the quality of the Stihl girls is lacking lately...grrrr.

Tom, my 441 project is still on, but the dollar is getting stronger against the euro, making it less good for me. I'll probably need a Stihl hat to compensate ...LOL. I'll be back with ya soon.


----------



## belgian (Feb 14, 2010)

flimflam said:


> they need to get girls that look like this. sweaty, skimpy, trashing looking american broads.




LOLOLOL, it has been a long time since I've been in the States, but hot dayuuuum, I think you are right... :greenchainsaw:

Them germans are too cold blooded to my liking.:agree2:


----------



## THALL10326 (Feb 14, 2010)

Little update. Just got off the phone with my brother. Seems the sonic cleaner did the trick. He says his snowthrower is now running perfecto. Chaulk up another success with the sonic cleaner!!!!


----------



## Philbert (Feb 14, 2010)

Fess up Tommy - you get commission from all the UltraSonic cleaners being sold as a result of this thread, right?

Soon we will see 'Thall' signature model?

Philbert


----------



## THALL10326 (Feb 14, 2010)

Philbert said:


> Fess up Tommy - you get commission from all the UltraSonic cleaners being sold as a result of this thread, right?
> 
> Soon we will see 'Thall' signature model?
> 
> Philbert



No indeedy. I'm just putting out some info for those that rebuild carbs. Jay Leno has a advertising stint for some huge sonic cleaner but not me. He collects old cars and swears by his. 

That brother of mine had been fooling with that carb for days, cleaning it, installing kits and putting it back on with no luck. The cleaner seems to have done the trick, he was tickled his snowthrower is running good now,


----------



## parrisw (Feb 14, 2010)

THALL10326 said:


> No indeedy. I'm just putting out some info for those that rebuild carbs. Jay Leno has a advertising stint for some huge sonic cleaner but not me. He collects old cars and swears by his.
> 
> That brother of mine had been fooling with that carb for days, cleaning it, installing kits and putting it back on with no luck. The cleaner seems to have done the trick, he was tickled his snowthrower is running good now,



There was a really good vid that Leno did with his, but I cant find it!


----------



## parrisw (Feb 14, 2010)

Ahh haa, found it.

http://www.popularmechanics.com/automotive/jay_leno_garage/4212345.html


----------



## Philbert (Feb 15, 2010)

THALL10326 said:


> Jay Leno has a advertising stint for some huge sonic cleaner but not me. He collects old cars and swears by his.



Jay Leno needs the extra commercial income? What happened to Doritios?

I think that you have done more than Jay to sell a bunch of these (I want one now), just like Norm Abram did with pneumatic brad nailers.

The problem is that most of us need a commercial gig to be able to afford the ultrasonic cleaner that Jay can already afford!

Thanks for sharing.

Philbert


----------



## Paul001 (Feb 15, 2010)

Philbert said:


> Fess up Tommy - you get commission from all the UltraSonic cleaners being sold as a result of this thread, right?
> 
> Soon we will see 'Thall' signature model?
> 
> Philbert



Hell I wish he and a few others around here were making a few bucks off endorsements. I'd gladly pay to spend a day or two hanging out in that old mans shop, same goes for several others that post to this site 

Knowledge is priceless. And there's alot of it around here


----------



## belgian (Feb 15, 2010)

Paul001 said:


> I'd gladly pay to spend a day or two hanging out in that old mans shop



Paul, I have to warn you upfront : that old man has a very bad southern acceeent, hard to understand really. And never ever tell him upfront you want to spend some money at his place...he's a ruthless SOB


----------



## Paul001 (Feb 15, 2010)

belgian said:


> Paul, I have to warn you upfront : that old man has a very bad southern acceeent, hard to understand really. And never ever tell him upfront you want to spend some money at his place...he's a ruthless SOB



Everyone has a good point 

Ruthless is about the nicest thing we can say about that old timers!


----------



## THALL10326 (Feb 15, 2010)

belgian said:


> Paul, I have to warn you upfront : that old man has a very bad southern acceeent, hard to understand really. And never ever tell him upfront you want to spend some money at his place...he's a *ruthless SOB*



Well I am crushed. My feelings are so hurt I may never get over it. It tears me up to know you do really want to pay double now,:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## belgian (Feb 15, 2010)

THALL10326 said:


> Well I am crushed. My feelings are so hurt I may never get over it. It tears me up to know you do really want to pay double now,:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Ha, there you are Master !!! I was just hinting Paul to be cautious, that's all.
No reason at all to start raising prices for poor innocent folks like me...tant not necessary...:hmm3grin2orange:

I am writing a P.O. as we speak to my buddy in the buckeye state. He'll be in touch with you. My hand is still shaking knowing what this deal is gonna cost me, grrrrrrrr....:deadhorse:


----------



## THALL10326 (Feb 15, 2010)

belgian said:


> Ha, there you are Master !!! I was just hinting Paul to be cautious, that's all.
> No reason at all to start raising prices for poor innocent folks like me...tant not necessary...:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> I am writing a P.O. as we speak to my buddy in the buckeye state. He'll be in touch with you. My hand is still shaking knowing what this deal is gonna cost me, grrrrrrrr....:deadhorse:



Your apoligy is accepted 100%, I shall in turn reduce the price back down to oh let me see here, hmmmmmmmm, drop that, carry the one, divide the two, add the three. Got it, your lucky day. You only pay 150% now,LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Trigger Man (Feb 15, 2010)

I can hear ole Tommy sing'an "One for the money' right now.


----------



## belgian (Feb 15, 2010)

THALL10326 said:


> Your apoligy is accepted 100%, I shall in turn reduce the price back down to oh let me see here, hmmmmmmmm, drop that, carry the one, divide the two, add the three. Got it, your lucky day. You only pay 150% now,LOLOLOLOL



Now you are just being generous, as usual....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## THALL10326 (Feb 15, 2010)

Trigger Man said:


> I can hear ole Tommy sing'an "One for the money' right now.



Itsa one for the money, two for the show, three to get ready, go cat go,LOLOL

You can knock me down , step in face,
Slander my all over place. 

You can do anything that you wanna do
But ut huh honey, lay off my orange and white shoes, unnnnnnnn hummm

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## THALL10326 (Feb 15, 2010)

belgian said:


> Now you are just being generous, as usual....:hmm3grin2orange:



I know, I'm really a nice guy. If you'll just sign on the dotted line here

------------------------ I'll be taking the keys to that Mercedes, thankya, thankya very much,hahahaha


----------



## matt9923 (Feb 15, 2010)

THALL10326 said:


> I know, I'm really a nice guy. If you'll just sign on the dotted line here
> 
> ------------------------ I'll be taking the keys to that Mercedes, thankya, thankya very much,hahahaha



Typical, always trying to swindle somebody. :hmm3grin2orange:

anyone seen ole Joat?


----------



## THALL10326 (Feb 15, 2010)

matt9923 said:


> Typical, always trying to swindle somebody. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> anyone seen ole Joat?



Ha, good one. Don't know whats up with Joat. I think he's up to no good of late. I hear there's alot of saw testing going on at his house. I think he's planning on inducing major hiny whipping......


----------



## deerlakejens (Feb 15, 2010)

The HF in Bellevue, WA has the small (non-heated) UC on sale for $25., regularly $40. The heated version is still $80. but there is a 20% off single item coupon available, so it's $64. (for the math challenged).


----------



## oneoldbanjo (Feb 16, 2010)

deerlakejens said:


> The HF in Bellevue, WA has the small (non-heated) UC on sale for $25., regularly $40. The heated version is still $80. but there is a 20% off single item coupon available, so it's $64. (for the math challenged).



I have the small UC cleaner from HF.....and it works fine for small items like chainsaw, push mower and other small carbs. It also will work with small carbs from 50cc motorcycles.....but is too small for garden tractor and full sized motorcycle carbs. I used Purple Power, Castrol Super Clean or other degreaser type products.....my one attempt at using Acetone to clean a spark screen has distorted the plastic cover a bit as the Acetone is a good plastic solvent. (My attempt at cleaning the spark screen with Acetone was done outdoors with a long extension chord.....and was not successful as the carbon was not cleaned from the spark screen and the plastic cover was compromised).

The water based degreaser products work as well as anything I have tried and I am probably going to get the larger cleaner the next time it is on sale.


----------



## matt9923 (Feb 16, 2010)

oneoldbanjo said:


> I have the small UC cleaner from HF.....and it works fine for small items like chainsaw, push mower and other small carbs. It also will work with small carbs from 50cc motorcycles.....but is too small for garden tractor and full sized motorcycle carbs. I used Purple Power, Castrol Super Clean or other degreaser type products.....my one attempt at using Acetone to clean a spark screen has distorted the plastic cover a bit as the Acetone is a good plastic solvent. (My attempt at cleaning the spark screen with Acetone was done outdoors with a long extension chord.....and was not successful as the carbon was not cleaned from the spark screen and the plastic cover was compromised).
> 
> The water based degreaser products work as well as anything I have tried and I am probably going to get the larger cleaner the next time it is on sale.



yes acetone and plastic don't mix well.


----------



## teacherman (Feb 16, 2010)

oneoldbanjo said:


> I have the small UC cleaner from HF.....and it works fine for small items like chainsaw, push mower and other small carbs. It also will work with small carbs from 50cc motorcycles.....but is too small for garden tractor and full sized motorcycle carbs. I used Purple Power, Castrol Super Clean or other degreaser type products.....my one attempt at using Acetone to clean a spark screen has distorted the plastic cover a bit as the Acetone is a good plastic solvent. (My attempt at cleaning the spark screen with Acetone was done outdoors with a long extension chord.....and was not successful as the carbon was not cleaned from the spark screen and the plastic cover was compromised).
> 
> The water based degreaser products work as well as anything I have tried and I am probably going to get the larger cleaner the next time it is on sale.



Water based degreasers, there are bicycle chain cleaning products that are eco-friendly, like Pedro's®, which I might give a try on carbs in the cleaner. Never thought of that. Thanks.


----------



## Paul001 (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm sure others already do this but, as I'm sitting here waiting for a batch to cook off, dawned on me that no one had mentioned it.

When stripping a saw to be repaired, everything gets a bath in the parts washer, including the carb to pull all the crud off. Then it gets stripped and takes a spin through the USC.

Same for all the nuts and screws. Sorry drives me nuts putting slimmy crap back together. Plus since I chase most of the threads on the saw would be counter productive to not clean the other half.

I then take the pasta strainer and set it, with the screws, into the USC and cook away. Issue, I have to change the mineral spirits in my USC every week. 

Now the carb goes directly into the USC and nuts and screws go into glass jar with mineral spirits and off for a quick cooking. Instead of dumping the USC once a week, I just dump the baby food jars.


----------



## GlenM (Feb 19, 2010)

*carbon*

Would a USC, with any kind of cleaner, remove carbon from a piston?


----------



## teacherman (Feb 20, 2010)

GlenM said:


> Would a USC, with any kind of cleaner, remove carbon from a piston?



I found that it softens it if I use detergent. If I use mineral spirits, it seems to harden the deposits more, for some reason. I am starting to use a bit of lye cleaner (purple power, etc.), we will see what that does to carbon.


----------



## teacherman (Feb 20, 2010)

*I am three for three!*

Just did my third carb rehab with the ultrasonic, and it works great!

Before this, I had never been successful at rebuilding a chainsaw carburetor. 

This device is amazing. Just amazing. :rockn:


----------



## GlenM (Feb 20, 2010)

teacherman said:


> Just did my third carb rehab with the ultrasonic, and it works great!
> 
> Before this, I had never been successful at rebuilding a chainsaw carburetor.
> 
> This device is amazing. Just amazing. :rockn:



I have a little non-heated one ordered. HF had it for $39.95, plus shipping, found identical unit on eBay for $31.95, includes shipping. Anxious to try it out.


----------



## demographic (Feb 20, 2010)

Might have been mentioned on here but as one of my mates has recently started soda blasting and is very impressed indeed with it, err....

What about soda blasting?


----------



## murf (Feb 21, 2010)

GlenM said:


> Would a USC, with any kind of cleaner, remove carbon from a piston?



Based on Popeyes thread about guns V saws I can't believe more of you don't know this (Not picking on you GlenM)

If you want to remove carbon, go to the sporting goods section of your nearest all in one box store and look for GUN CLEANING products! They are designed to remove carbon, and copper deposits from gun barrels. I've had GREAT success with Hoppes #9 removing carbon from piston crowns, muffler bits, etc.

Now that being said, I can't guarantee what results you may have in a US cleaner, but I betcha it helps!

Just my .02

Murf


----------



## GlenM (Feb 21, 2010)

murf said:


> Based on Popeyes thread about guns V saws I can't believe more of you don't know this (Not picking on you GlenM)
> 
> If you want to remove carbon, go to the sporting goods section of your nearest all in one box store and look for GUN CLEANING products! They are designed to remove carbon, and copper deposits from gun barrels. I've had GREAT success with Hoppes #9 removing carbon from piston crowns, muffler bits, etc.
> 
> ...



Thanks a heap, these are the kind of tips I like.


----------



## nanuk (Feb 21, 2010)

*Ed's Red?*



murf said:


> If you want to remove carbon, go to the sporting goods section of your nearest all in one box store and look for GUN CLEANING products!
> Murf



I suggested Ed's Red some time ago.. and got laughed at...


----------



## Trigger Man (Feb 22, 2010)

murf said:


> Based on Popeyes thread about guns V saws I can't believe more of you don't know this (Not picking on you GlenM)
> 
> If you want to remove carbon, go to the sporting goods section of your nearest all in one box store and look for GUN CLEANING products! They are designed to remove carbon, and copper deposits from gun barrels. I've had GREAT success with Hoppes #9 removing carbon from piston crowns, muffler bits, etc.
> 
> ...



Be careful with some bore cleaners they are very acidic, I would recommend that if you use them that you rinse them off after to be safe.


----------



## 7oaks (Feb 22, 2010)

*Wife stole my USC*

Last week I purchased one of HF's larger USCs and when I brought it home my wife just had to try it. First was her wedding ring - WOW - did it come out bright and sparkly! Ruby and diamonds never looked so good. 

So next were all her jewelry (except the squash blossom necklace - as USC can shatter turquoise). Again great success and now she's really excited. She spent half the day yesterday cleaning all of her cobalt blue and flourescent yellow antique glass. Then told me "Thanks for the USC - go get youself another one"! And I didn't even get a chance to try it on one carb.

Only problem with it that I see is it is limited to a max of 480 seconds (4 minutes) per cycle. Have to keep resetting it to get more done but jewelry and other items don't need more than 4 minutes.


----------



## parrisw (Feb 22, 2010)

7oaks said:


> Last week I purchased one of HF's larger USCs and when I brought it home my wife just had to try it. First was her wedding ring - WOW - did it come out bright and sparkly! Ruby and diamonds never looked so good.
> 
> So next were all her jewelry (except the squash blossom necklace - as USC can shatter turquoise). Again great success and now she's really excited. She spent half the day yesterday cleaning all of her cobalt blue and flourescent yellow antique glass. Then told me "Thanks for the USC - go get youself another one"! And I didn't even get a chance to try it on one carb.
> 
> Only problem with it that I see is it is limited to a max of 480 seconds (4 minutes) per cycle. Have to keep resetting it to get more done but jewelry and other items don't need more than 4 minutes.



LOL, now go get yourself a better one!!


----------



## matt9923 (Feb 22, 2010)

:agree2:





7oaks said:


> Last week I purchased one of HF's larger USCs and when I brought it home my wife just had to try it. First was her wedding ring - WOW - did it come out bright and sparkly! Ruby and diamonds never looked so good.
> 
> So next were all her jewelry (except the squash blossom necklace - as USC can shatter turquoise). Again great success and now she's really excited. She spent half the day yesterday cleaning all of her cobalt blue and flourescent yellow antique glass. Then told me "Thanks for the USC - go get youself another one"! And I didn't even get a chance to try it on one carb.
> 
> Only problem with it that I see is it is limited to a max of 480 seconds (4 minutes) per cycle. Have to keep resetting it to get more done but jewelry and other items don't need more than 4 minutes.



buy a heated one, tell her she shouldn't have stole yours.


----------



## Paul001 (Feb 22, 2010)

7oaks said:


> Last week I purchased one of HF's larger USCs and when I brought it home my wife just had to try it. First was her wedding ring - WOW - did it come out bright and sparkly! Ruby and diamonds never looked so good.
> 
> So next were all her jewelry (except the squash blossom necklace - as USC can shatter turquoise). Again great success and now she's really excited. She spent half the day yesterday cleaning all of her cobalt blue and flourescent yellow antique glass. Then told me "Thanks for the USC - go get youself another one"! And I didn't even get a chance to try it on one carb.
> 
> Only problem with it that I see is it is limited to a max of 480 seconds (4 minutes) per cycle. Have to keep resetting it to get more done but jewelry and other items don't need more than 4 minutes.



Go buy the unit from Northern Tool, mucho better unit. Make sure to put mineral spirits into it, before bringing it into the house (no way will she use it after that). Either that or go buy the little unit HF has for $40 and tell her to give you back your unit.


----------



## Philbert (Feb 24, 2010)

Paul001 said:


> Go buy the unit from Northern Tool, mucho better unit.



Just noticed that the NT one is $50 cheaper if you buy it _from_ NT _on_ Amazon.com this week.



THALL10326 said:


> He's been cleaning it for days by soaking, spray carb cleaner and lord knows what else.





Paul001 said:


> Try running some mineral spirits in that unit. Since switching over, I've been very pleased



So what's the story with carb cleaner dissolving plastic check valves in carbs? Does this only occur when you soak the carbs in carb cleaner? Paul, I am assuming that this is not a problem with mineral spirits if it has been working for you.

Thanks.

Philbert


----------



## 7oaks (Feb 25, 2010)

Paul001 said:


> Go buy the unit from Northern Tool, mucho better unit. Make sure to put mineral spirits into it, before bringing it into the house (no way will she use it after that). Either that or go buy the little unit HF has for $40 and tell her to give you back your unit.



*LOL All good suggestions then I just got this offer via e-mail today. How coincidental. Almost scary!*


----------



## Paul001 (Feb 25, 2010)

Philbert said:


> Just noticed that the NT one is $50 cheaper if you buy it _from_ NT _on_ Amazon.com this week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I haven't run into an issue with the check valves or o-rings with the heated mineral spirits. On the other hand, I do not use spray carb cleaner either. Just brake clean and in some cases Starting Fluid.


----------



## Paul001 (Feb 25, 2010)

7oaks said:


> *LOL All good suggestions then I just got this offer via e-mail today. How coincidental. Almost scary!*



Only one question to ask...

Did you go with standard shipping or express?


----------



## GlenM (Feb 26, 2010)

*Stupid question I'm sure*

Do microwave ovens work on the same principle as USC's ? or vice versa?

USC solution warms up longer it's working.

Gonna try a carb in cleaning solution for a couple of minutes in microwave to see if it works....
g


----------



## 7oaks (Feb 26, 2010)

Paul001 said:


> Only one question to ask...
> 
> Did you go with standard shipping or express?




LOL...Still analysing need vs cost!


----------



## 7oaks (Feb 26, 2010)

GlenM said:


> Do microwave ovens work on the same principle as USC's ? or vice versa?
> 
> USC solution warms up longer it's working.
> 
> ...



:monkey:

Ah...you never place metal in a microwave! You'll be buying a new microwave at the least - a new home at the most.


----------



## GlenM (Feb 26, 2010)

my wife just reminded me of that.

well, like I said, 'stupid question'


----------



## Edge & Engine (Mar 2, 2010)

Do these machines make noise when they're working?


----------



## murf (Mar 2, 2010)

I doubt even the worst one's make more than a quiet hum whilst working. The ones we have at work (Pro models, aka EXPENSIVE) don't make a sound.

But the Harbor Fright one, I would expect it would make a small amount of noise. But then again I don't have one.......Yet!

Good luck

Murf


----------



## 7oaks (Mar 2, 2010)

Edge & Engine said:


> Do these machines make noise when they're working?



As the name implies "ultrasonic" means above the hearing level of most humans. That being said I can hear the ultra sound if I am close enough to it and it is relatively loud if I have one of my hearing aids in. Nothing objectionable - might drive your dog or cat wacky though.


----------



## GlenM (Mar 2, 2010)

I have the cheap HF unit, it makes kind of a 'Zizzing' sound.
g


----------



## teacherman (Mar 2, 2010)

GlenM said:


> Do microwave ovens work on the same principle as USC's ? or vice versa?
> 
> USC solution warms up longer it's working.
> 
> ...



Glen, this is not recommended. You will hear a popping sound accompanied by sparks, which is the precursor to BAD events. DO NOT do this.

I think I might have just fallen for a good little practical joke......:monkey:

I hope so, that you were not really considering that........


----------



## GlenM (Mar 2, 2010)

Sometimes I don't think my ideas through, my wife straightened me out,
(I depend on her for these things)


----------



## nmurph (Mar 2, 2010)

warning-----do not put emeralds or jade (i'm trying to remember if there were others, it's been 20yrs since i sat at a bench) in a USC......emeralds have micro-fractures which will get bigger. larger stones can actually fracture apart and jade will lose its luster. diamonds, rubys, & saphires are all safe.


----------



## BigE (Mar 2, 2010)

7oaks said:


> *LOL All good suggestions then I just got this offer via e-mail today. How coincidental. Almost scary!*



That one from Northern looks a heck of a lot like this one from Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/INDUSTRIAL-UL...?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1267556555&sr=8-16

Only, the one from Amazon is $100 less.

-Steve


----------



## 7oaks (Mar 2, 2010)

nmurph said:


> warning-----do not put emeralds or jade (i'm trying to remember if there were others, it's been 20yrs since i sat at a bench) in a USC......emeralds have micro-fractures which will get bigger. larger stones can actually fracture apart and jade will lose its luster. diamonds, rubys, & saphires are all safe.



Turquoise is another you don't want to put in an USC.


----------



## 7oaks (Mar 2, 2010)

BigE said:


> That one from Northern looks a heck of a lot like this one from Amazon:
> http://www.amazon.com/INDUSTRIAL-UL...?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1267556555&sr=8-16
> 
> Only, the one from Amazon is $100 less.
> ...



The largest HF USC (the one that I have) is actually larger than those. It is 2.6 quarts compared with 2 litres (2.1 quarts). Used it yesterday to clean my first chainsaw carb and it worked great with just windex, diluted with H2O. Wife at work - don't tell her.


----------



## Walt41 (Mar 2, 2010)

HF has the 2.6 liter ones for $49, I just got 2, one for the shop and one for the wife.


----------



## 7oaks (Mar 2, 2010)

Walt41 said:


> HF has the 2.6 liter ones for $49, I just got 2, one for the shop and one for the wife.



Just checked online and it shows $80 for 2.6 quart model. Did you have a special coupon? I'd like to get a second one if it truly that price.


----------



## Walt41 (Mar 2, 2010)

7oaks said:


> Just checked online and it shows $80 for 2.6 quart model. Did you have a special coupon? I'd like to get a second one if it truly that price.



Used the coupon from "road and track"


----------



## 7oaks (Mar 2, 2010)

*HF USC on eBay*

This is pretty funny. Harbor Freight USC for $92 direct from HF. 

It's $80 in their online store and $80 - 20% = $64 (with coupon) in a HF store.

http://cgi.ebay.com/HARBOR-FREIGHT-2-5-Liter-Ultrasonic-Cleaner_W0QQitemZ130370364288QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item1e5aade380


----------



## BigE (Mar 2, 2010)

7oaks said:


> The largest HF USC (the one that I have) is actually larger than those. It is 2.6 quarts compared with 2 litres (2.1 quarts). Used it yesterday to clean my first chainsaw carb and it worked great with just windex, diluted with H2O. Wife at work - don't tell her.



I was looking at that one at HF, had at the checkout even, and they wouldn't honor their flyer price of $59.99 because I didn't have the flyer in hand (yep, left it on the counter at home, but generally the store flyer prices are in-store pricing...)

Anyway, looking at it closer online, you only get 480s of on time with it, and recommended up to 15 minutes per hour of on time. Can it get the job done in 8 minutes? The one from Northern (or Amazon) can go up to 30 minutes.

If it can get the job done in 8 minutes or less, I may go pick one up. If I have to keep pushing to go button...


----------



## firtree (Mar 2, 2010)

I have been very happy with the large HF one. The 480 seconds is not too big
of a deal for me, as I am usually nearby while it is running. I do plan on looking
for an even larger one shortly, though. The HF can *just* fit a starter 
cover for most saws I work on if I angle it just right and fill the tub with 
the cleaning solution. I would love to find one large enough to put a split case in, or a large 
cylinder. (do they make them that big?).

I have become an ultrasonic cleaning junky and my saws are looking really good! 
As an aside, has anyone tried cleaning a muffler in one? If so, would air be enough 
to dry it or should I try a toaster oven?


----------



## 7oaks (Mar 2, 2010)

BigE said:


> I was looking at that one at HF, had at the checkout even, and they wouldn't honor their flyer price of $59.99 because I didn't have the flyer in hand (yep, left it on the counter at home, but generally the store flyer prices are in-store pricing...)
> 
> Anyway, looking at it closer online, you only get 480s of on time with it, and recommended up to 15 minutes per hour of on time. Can it get the job done in 8 minutes? The one from Northern (or Amazon) can go up to 30 minutes.
> 
> If it can get the job done in 8 minutes or less, I may go pick one up. If I have to keep pushing to go button...



Yeah, depending on how dirty it is. I only used a mild detergent and it was done in 8 minutes - of course it wasn't the gunkiest of carbs either. It is a pain to keep hitting the time every four minutes but just do it while you work on the computer or while doing something else.

Next I'll try a cleaner such as purple or green and then maybe something like mineral spirits.


----------



## teacherman (Mar 2, 2010)

firtree said:


> I have been very happy with the large HF one. The 480 seconds is not too big
> of a deal for me, as I am usually nearby while it is running. I do plan on looking
> for an even larger one shortly, though. The HF can *just* fit a starter
> cover for most saws I work on if I angle it just right and fill the tub with
> ...



Mufflers do well in these. I use Tide or purple cleaner diluted, and it softens up th ecarbon after while. I run it an hour at about 130˚ F.


----------



## Walt41 (Mar 2, 2010)

7oaks said:


> This is pretty funny. Harbor Freight USC for $92 direct from HF.
> 
> It's $80 in their online store and $80 - 20% = $64 (with coupon) in a HF store.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/HARBOR-FREIGHT-2-5-Liter-Ultrasonic-Cleaner_W0QQitemZ130370364288QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item1e5aade380



It was marked $59.95 before coupon, wish their pricing was all the same!


----------



## jimbo1490 (Mar 2, 2010)

7oaks said:


> As the name implies "ultrasonic" means above the hearing level of most humans. That being said I can hear the ultra sound if I am close enough to it and it is relatively loud if I have one of my hearing aids in. Nothing objectionable - might drive your dog or cat wacky though.



You're really only hearing a lower harmonic of the actual fundamental frequency of the US cleaner. The usual frequency is around ~50 KHz, which is beyond even a dog's hearing. 

Jimbo


----------



## Philbert (Mar 2, 2010)

Walt41 said:


> Used the coupon from "road and track"



http://www.harborfreightusa.com/usa/common/displayPage.do?pageFile=roadntrack.html

Thanks.

Philbert


----------



## blel (Mar 3, 2010)

Just got a HF flier yesterday. The $80 ultrasonic cleaner is on sale for $60.


----------



## Walt41 (Mar 3, 2010)

Philbert said:


> http://www.harborfreightusa.com/usa/common/displayPage.do?pageFile=roadntrack.html
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Philbert



That Coupon is similar but the one I used had the bearing press in the lower right corner. I bought the Jack too, it is not bad and nice blue color. Got the auto-darkening welding helmet for Jr as well.


----------



## Edge & Engine (Mar 3, 2010)

The reason I asked is because I picked up a nice used one, it makes a very audible clicking noise. I guess it works though, I did the foil test on it and it ate holes right through.


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Mar 3, 2010)

*HF Ultrasonic Cleaner*

I picked up the Harbor Freight US cleaner last Friday. Have put 3 carbs through it alread. One on which I put on a very nice Stihl 026 -- it cleaned up nicely and ran out very well, and adjusted with no problem. I've tried several recommendations on the water/cleaner mix. But I like the heated mode with little or no cleaner at all at this point. I don't think you can beat it for the money, especially with the extended replacement warranty. Thanks guys for the recommendation. 
Tommy


----------



## Philbert (Mar 3, 2010)

*Philbert Joined the Club!*

OK, because of you guys, I purchased the larger, heated, Harbor Freight ultrasonic cleaner (#95563) today for $48 + tax with the sale price and coupon mentioned above (thanks again Walt41). That's 40% off total.

I normally don't like buying cheap or knock off tools, *but I trust you guys* and have 4 carbs waiting to get rebuilt, so it is a limited risk. If it works, I might be tempted to invest in a 'real' or larger unit down the road.

I did not buy the extended warranty ($6 for additional 15 months or $10 for additional 27 months): I will risk the 90 day* warranty and picked out the box with the least damage.

One more thing to add to my _bought-because-of-AS_ pile!

Philbert


_*The store clerk told me it has a 30 day warranty, but the instruction manual says 90 days, and my VISA doubles the manufacturer's warranty up to a year, so I have 180 days!_


----------



## Walt41 (Mar 3, 2010)

Philbert said:


> OK, because of you guys, I purchased the larger, heated, Harbor Freight ultrasonic cleaner (#95563) today for $48 + tax with the sale price and coupon mentioned above (thanks again Walt41). That's 40% off total.
> 
> I normally don't like buying cheap or knock off tools, *but I trust you guys* and have 4 carbs waiting to get rebuilt, so it is a limited risk. If it works, I might be tempted to invest in a 'real' or larger unit down the road
> I'm glad it worked out for you, my wife did her rings last night in hers and I have an old carb in mine right now. Thinking I might get the floor model sandblast cabinet next, my homemade one is just about shot after about ten years of abuse.


----------



## Philbert (Mar 3, 2010)

*A Nice Explanation*

*Ultrasonic Cleaner FAQ* - Just starting out with ultrasonic cleaning? Read this first.

http://www.sonicsonline.com/ultrasonic-cleaning-frequently-asked-questions.html

P.S. Keep your spouse happy: 

_"Ultrasonic cleaning is not recommended for the following gemstones: opal, pearl, tanzanite, malachite, turquoise, lapis and coral."_

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jewellery_cleaning

_"Certain types of cleaning can damage some jewellery. For example, some class rings are coated with a dark pigment to reduce their shininess. Some gemstones, such as white topaz, have an overlay to produce certain colors. Ultrasonic cleaning can remove this coating, if it is not a quality piece. Ultrasonic cleaning is also contraindicated for opals, pearls and amber, and any other gemstone that is porous. Gemstones that are glued in (a common practice with semiprecious stones in non-precious methods, and in class rings) should not be placed into an ultrasonic cleaner. An ultrasonic cleaner can cause stones that are loose in their settings to come out. Jewellery should always be examined for overlays and loose stones prior to cleaning with an ultrasonic cleaner or a steam cleaner."_


Philbert


----------



## Philbert (Mar 9, 2010)

*This May be Obvious*

Been playing around with my HF US cleaner (HFUSC?) with the 2.5 quart capacity and heater. This may be obvious, but it takes a while for the water to heat up. Seems like a better idea is to fill the tank with warm water from the tap (if using water) to get a head start.

Been using Windex, paint thinner, etc., inside smaller glass bottles for actual part cleaning, per the earlier suggestions, so replacing the surrounding bath water when it gets cold between uses is no big deal.

_OK, the paint thinner in the small baby food bottle got pretty warm after about 10 minutes!_

Philbert


----------



## angelo c (Mar 16, 2010)

Philbert said:


> Been playing around with my HF US cleaner (HFUSC?) with the 2.5 quart capacity and heater. This may be obvious, but it takes a while for the water to heat up. Seems like a better idea is to fill the tank with warm water from the tap (if using water) to get a head start.
> 
> Been using Windex, paint thinner, etc., inside smaller glass bottles for actual part cleaning, per the earlier suggestions, so replacing the surrounding bath water when it gets cold between uses is no big deal.
> 
> ...



Philbert, 
Simple Green makes an "aviation" solution designed for use with aluminum surfaces. I would recommend using this instead of any other corrosive solution. I've seen what regular simple green does to aluminum long term and its not pretty. Just thought I would add that. 

http://www.skygeek.com/13405.html


----------



## Philbert (Mar 17, 2010)

angelo c said:


> Philbert,
> Simple Green makes an "aviation" solution designed for use with aluminum surfaces. I would recommend using this instead of any other corrosive solution. I've seen what regular simple green does to aluminum long term and its not pretty. Just thought I would add that.



Thanks angelo,

That's interesting. My container of Simple Green says not to use on aircraft, opals, or plastic instrument panels: I never really noticed that before, because I have always thought of it as a relatively mild detergent. Does not specifically say anything about aluminum.

Is the damage to aluminum from regular use, in an USC, other?

Philbert


----------



## angelo c (Mar 17, 2010)

Philbert said:


> Thanks angelo,
> 
> That's interesting. My container of Simple Green says not to use on aircraft, opals, or plastic instrument panels: I never really noticed that before, because I have always thought of it as a relatively mild detergent. Does not specifically say anything about aluminum.
> 
> ...



Interesting choice of wording for instructions as most aircraft hulls are Al. I remebered that there were specific aircraft limitations and that was why they developed the "aviation" blend. I don't have any data on USC use but can't see how a rinse with "simple" as opposed to a soak would be LESS corrosive. In the aircraft aluminum "flaking" or oxidation develops in the "seems" where body parts are riveted over each other. Must be some kind of galvanic action that is accelerated with the Simple green blend. Gonna have to check on more "degreaser" labels for similar wordings.
Been doing some searching and apparently the "USC"s are real big in gun cleaning business. As usual there are many people who argue for and against. 
Kinda like we do about oils...


----------



## nanuk (Mar 18, 2010)

*I got a USC yesterday...*

fired it up and it makes lots of noise, but seems to work.

I put an older carb in and in minutes the water was murky and stuff was floating around and the water got warm.

Mine is very small, but it's enough for 2 disassembled carbs. all I need for now.

thank you all for the heads up.


----------



## crmyers (Mar 18, 2010)

I bought the larger Harbor freight model. How can you tell if it is working, I hear the fan running but that is about it. Unit is very quiet.


----------



## firtree (Mar 18, 2010)

Put a piece of aluminum foil in the tub full of water. It should be perforated with
many little holes very quickly.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 15, 2010)

Any idea how often the HF $80 cleaner goes on sale? I'd love to get it for $48 instead of $64. Still not a bad deal though.


----------



## firtree (Apr 15, 2010)

Can anyone share some suggestions and advice about buying a bigger used
ultrasonic machine from ebay or the like? I have the "Large" HF model and use
it almost non-stop. I break down and refurb about 1 saw per week and I would
love to put a few of the large pieces of plastic in together at the same time
and let it crank for a half hour or so. I have actually found that I use the HF
model so much that *it* has become the bottleneck.

BTW, hot simple green for 20 minutes with a quick once over with an old
toothbrush half way through makes even the toughest baked on gunk come 
right off with compressed air and looking very clean.

Thanks!


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Apr 15, 2010)

Philbert said:


> That's interesting. My container of Simple Green says not to use on aircraft, opals, or plastic instrument panels: I never really noticed that before, because *I have always thought of it as a relatively mild detergent*.



Mild it is NOT! Nasty stuff if used incorrectly.

Say, if you ever want to REALLY clean a whiteboard, Simple Green is your choice. It will make that whiteboard really white. It will get ALL the old marker residue off, easily.


Of course, it also strips the gloss off the board so that erasable markers will now be permanent! :jawdrop:



Don't ask me how I know!


----------



## angelo c (Apr 15, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> Any idea how often the HF $80 cleaner goes on sale? I'd love to get it for $48 instead of $64. Still not a bad deal though.



Brad, 
In the back of alot of magazines there is a "20% off" coupon. that might help you out. Popular Mechanics and Wood magazine are two for sures. I'm having good luck with cleaning out gummed up mufflers. which seems to be the issue du jour for me lately.
A


----------



## BigE (Apr 15, 2010)

It's on sale right now for $60, or at least it was yesterday when I stopped by for my free weekly flashlight.

Also, for the 20% off coupon, just DAG on harbor freight 20 off printable coupon

http://www.google.com/search?q=harb...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a

-Steve


----------



## Eastexan (Apr 15, 2010)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Mild it is NOT! Nasty stuff if used incorrectly.
> 
> Say, if you ever want to REALLY clean a whiteboard, Simple Green is your choice. It will make that whiteboard really white. It will get ALL the old marker residue off, easily.
> 
> ...





SHUCKS!! Here I been using it as a hand cleaner.
Course, I guess it's still better'n gasoline.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 15, 2010)

I've got the 20% coupon. I think I'll just stop by this evening and hopefully it'll still be on sale.


----------



## thomas72 (Apr 15, 2010)

You have to search for a sale ad on their website. If it is on sale then print out the ad and take it to the store.


----------



## knockbill (Apr 15, 2010)

I have a question: I use a pretty dilute solution of Tide®. Works OK on saw carbs. Does any one know if I can use it for painted parts?[/QUOTE said:


> i use tide to remove the paint from toys trains, before i restore them,,, they come out ready to paint,,, if i heat it. it works faster,,, tide is a great paint remover....


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 16, 2010)

I bought the HF cleaner last night. It was on sale for $60, plus I had the 20% off coupon Here are a couple pics to give an idea of the size. This is a Poulan 4000 cylinder and it covers about 75% of it.


----------



## roncoinc (Apr 16, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> I bought the HF cleaner last night. It was on sale for $60, plus I had the 20% off coupon Here are a couple pics to give an idea of the size. This is a Poulan 4000 piston and it covers about 75% of it.
> 
> 
> Thats been my problem,finding one big enough..
> ...


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 16, 2010)

roncoinc said:


> Thats been my problem,finding one big enough..
> wonder if you could take it apart and modify for a bigger tank ??
> maybe just weld a couple more inches on top ??
> thots ??



I'll just rotate the cylinder.


----------



## firtree (Apr 16, 2010)

That's how I do the starter covers and such. I just run them for a while, clean,
and flip. I am starting to look for a 2 gallon unit now but wow are they pricey!.


----------



## FATGUY (Apr 16, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> I bought the HF cleaner last night. It was on sale for $60, plus I had the 20% off coupon Here are a couple pics to give an idea of the size. *This is a Poulan 4000 piston *and it covers about 75% of it.



that's a pretty funky looking piston Brad :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Walt41 (Apr 16, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> I'll just rotate the cylinder.



That's what I do, seems to work out ok, every time I flip something, I just remember how cheap the unit was.


----------



## thomas72 (Apr 16, 2010)

That is the same model ultrasonic cleaner I bought. I used it a couple of days ago to clean some semi automatic gun parts.


----------



## parrisw (Apr 16, 2010)

I bought a Eumax brand one off eBay a while back for a little more then $200, they seem to be a little more money now, but seems like a good unit and it'll fit a case half, definitly fit a cylinder.


----------



## DSS (Apr 16, 2010)

Do you know where to get a small one in canada Will ? Can't seem to find anything except ebay.


----------



## parrisw (Apr 16, 2010)

daddy66 said:


> Do you know where to get a small one in canada Will ? Can't seem to find anything except ebay.


 
No I don't, just pick one up off eBay. It's no big deal, espicially with the dollar at par now.


----------



## 7oaks (Apr 16, 2010)

roncoinc said:


> Thats been my problem,finding one big enough..
> wonder if you could take it apart and modify for a bigger tank ??
> maybe just weld a couple more inches on top ??
> thots ??



I would think you could take a glass or SS vessel, that would fit inside the regular tank on the US cleaner, fill it with the cleaning agent, warm, and put your item (cylinder etc.) into it and the Ultra sound would go through it as well. I know they do this in the opposite direction (ie small vessel of cleaning fluid into a larger US cleaner filled with H2O).

US should travel through the US cleaner H2O into the smaller vessel just fine. I haven't tried this but would be interested in seeing if it works.


----------



## parrisw (Apr 16, 2010)

7oaks said:


> I would think you could take a glass or SS vessel, that would fit inside the regular tank on the US cleaner, fill it with the cleaning agent, warm, and put your item (cylinder etc.) into it and the Ultra sound would go through it as well. I know they do this in the opposite direction (ie small vessel of cleaning fluid into a larger US cleaner filled with H2O).
> 
> US should travel through the US cleaner H2O into the smaller vessel just fine. I haven't tried this but would be interested in seeing if it works.



Most of the time my, USC is just filled with water, then I just float at coffee pot in there with the solvent/cleaner, and put my small parts in the pot.


----------



## 7oaks (Apr 16, 2010)

parrisw said:


> Most of the time my, USC is just filled with water, then I just float at coffee pot in there with the solvent/cleaner, and put my small parts in the pot.



Thanks. That's what I was thinking and will try next.


----------



## belgian (Jun 24, 2010)

I finally got me one of those fancy US cleaners. I am a firm believer of heat adding a plus to cleaning so I took a model with heating included.

Put a carb in it yesterday as test, and was surprised how clean it came out after 20 minutes.

Appears to be a nice and usefull addition to the tool stable... thanks for the tips in this thread..


----------



## roncoinc (Jun 24, 2010)

belgian said:


> I finally got me one of those fancy US cleaners. I am a firm believer of heat adding a plus to cleaning so I took a model with heating included.
> 
> Put a carb in it yesterday as test, and was surprised how clean it came out after 20 minutes.
> 
> ...


----------



## belgian (Jun 24, 2010)

roncoinc said:


> TWENTY minutes ??
> tried that and now carb all this dull grey color..



Yup, in fact is was 2 x 10' with temp set at 35°C. Solution of water with approx 1% hydrocarbon solvent. It stayed very nice... no dull grey.


----------



## 04ultra (Jun 24, 2010)

belgian said:


> Yup, in fact is was 2 x 10' with temp set at 35°C. Solution of water with approx 1% hydrocarbon solvent. It stayed very nice... no dull grey.



Yours looks like a deep fryer ..................Roland will be fryin chicken and fish on the off times......







.


----------



## belgian (Jun 24, 2010)

04ultra said:


> Yours looks like a deep fryer ..................Roland will be fryin chicken and fish on the off times......
> 
> 
> .




Cooling beer is a better option.... 

it's a fancy stainless steel version....gotta go with quality if you want to impress the Stihl folks..:fart:


----------



## oneoldbanjo (Jun 24, 2010)

roncoinc said:


> belgian said:
> 
> 
> > TWENTY minutes ??
> ...


----------



## 04ultra (Jun 24, 2010)

belgian said:


> Cooling beer is a better option....
> 
> it's a fancy stainless steel version....gotta go with quality if you want to impress the Stihl folks..:fart:



Ive had mine since 2007 and its gets one hell of a work out .........Just wonder why it took so long for others to catch on ........







.


----------



## parrisw (Jun 24, 2010)

roncoinc said:


> belgian said:
> 
> 
> > I finally got me one of those fancy US cleaners. I am a firm believer of heat adding a plus to cleaning so I took a model with heating included.
> ...


----------



## Urbicide (Jun 24, 2010)

04ultra said:


> Yours looks like a deep fryer ..................Roland will be fryin chicken and fish on the off times......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Funny, I was thinking of french fries when I first looked at it too!

Roland, now you can really spiff up those grungy flippy caps. 

How does it work on those Skinner ribbon element filters? opcorn:


----------



## belgian (Jun 24, 2010)

Urbicide said:


> Funny, I was thinking of french fries when I first looked at it too!
> 
> Roland, now you can really spiff up those grungy flippy caps.



Haha, max. Temp on this thing is only 70°C or so...For making french fries, you need a whopping 180°C. 

Thall and Joat threatened me to never speak about them F...C...again, otherwise they would sent the Va mob on me...



> How does it work on those Skinner ribbon element filters? opcorn:



I only got it yesterday, so didn't try it yet. Maybe some other can jump in.


----------



## wigglesworth (Jun 24, 2010)

belgian said:


> Haha, max. Temp on this thing is only 50°C or so...For making french fries, you need a whopping 180°C.



The one at work goes to 80°C......whatever that means in American.


----------



## belgian (Jun 24, 2010)

wigglesworth said:


> The one at work goes to 80°C......whatever that means in American.



I checked the specs to make sure, it's 70°C, so it corrected it


----------



## KMB (Jul 20, 2010)

If anybody is interested, the 2.5L, heated Harbour Freight Ultrasonic cleaner is on sale online. You might have to print out the online ad and take to the store to get it for the sale price.

Kevin


----------



## Lunchbox (Jul 20, 2010)

parrisw said:


> roncoinc said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like you used the wrong cleaner? What did you use?
> ...


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 20, 2010)

parrisw said:


> roncoinc said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like you used the wrong cleaner? What did you use?
> ...


----------



## Philbert (May 10, 2012)

*Vinegar in USC?*

Old thread, but figured you might be the guys who know.

Anybody tried vinegar in an USC to remove rust?

I have some NOS pre-sets and tie straps with some light rust that I was looking to save. Thought that this might damage them less, and get closer to the rivets, than some other methods.

Thanks.

Philbert


----------



## Philbert (May 10, 2012)

*Experimental Results!*

Since no one said '_No_', I decided to try this (post above). Sorry - no pictures: my camera is not good at close up photos.

Batch 1

These were 'nothing to lose' pre-sets that had enough surface rust on them that a normal mortal with other things to do would simply have thrown them out.
I swished them around in some white vinegar and let them sit for a couple of hours. There were suspended particle of rust (?) in the clear liquid.
The black tie straps with silver rivets turned into mostly all silver in color.

I placed them in a glass baby food jar filled with vinegar in a water bath in my HF USC and set it for 8 minutes (max) with heat. Hit it for another 8 minutes and went out to cut the grass. Apparently, my USC keeps the heat on even after it finishes (?), cause a couple of hours later it was still hot! The liquid was all dark in color and the tie straps and rivets had all turned black. Holy pickled pre-sets Batman!

Some of the black coating came off when rinsing with water and a light brushing with an old toothbrush and a light scrubbing against a Scotchbrite pad on the table. Hit them with some WD-40 to prevent future rusting. 

Results: All visible rust is gone, with little surface damage visible: appear to be fine for work chains.

Batch 2

These were in much better shape, but had some light, cosmetic rust around the rivet heads that I thought would be hard to fully remove with brushing.
Swished them in white vinegar in the glass baby food jar for just a few minutes, then gave them one, 8 minute treatment in the USC with the heat 'Off'.
Rinsed, brushed, and WD-40 as above.

Results: Tie straps are lightly lighter in color than when they went in. Rivets remain silver in color. Rust is gone.

Conclusion

Seems to work. Soaking in vinegar alone for a long enough period of time may have done the trick, but hard to know if it would have cleaned around the rim of the rivets. Only tried the USC because I had one.

Watch out for over-cooking: try it first without the heat.

Philbert


----------

